# 3M Hand Masker



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

These 3M Hand Masker seem to be the norm out here but are getting fairly pricey. Is this what everyone is using or is their some better options?


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Norm here as well. I found these online a year back, cant remember through where, but $12 incl. blade, pickup up a few for my guys. Runs a bit smooter than the 3M also

Trimaco Hand Masker


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Good price - I think they want $18 bucks just for the blade for those 3M ones.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=AHBQT9bpDKb8iQKIieS0Bg&ved=0CFcQ8wIwBQ#
Can't find as good of a deal on em as I got, but there ya go. Only prob that's easily adjusted, is if you put the roll of paper on tightly, it only gives ya 1/4" of a tape lip to stick to whatever youre masking. I just put the roll on with a 1/4 or so space, fits tight still, and runs well. Blade I believe fits 3M's too, could be wrong on that though :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Those rolls of plastic and seperate rolls of tape on those spools dispensers p!ss me right off, Oh yes they do and they can burn in hell :whistling2:

I use these, Cover quick pre taped masking, They come in different sizes. Much easier to handle and i dont care if they cost more :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I just use long rolls of lite poly! And staples! Done. :thumbsup:
I bought one of those things once and it sat in the box of my truck and got trampled on and more tools got piled on top of it! Took me almost a year to find it. Never used it. And probably never will. They're expensive and like Cazna said, they just piss me the hell off!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I just use long rolls of lite poly! And staples! Done. :thumbsup:
> I bought one of those things once and it sat in the box of my truck and got trampled on and more tools got piled on top of it! Took me almost a year to find it. Never used it. And probably never will. They're expensive and like Cazna said, they just piss me the hell off!


 Yeah I use the poly and staples as well but over the paper masking. Do you find you have to spend a fair bit of time cleaning up overspray from your top angle after you remove the poly?


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

3M here.


----------

